# SD Reader e touchpad [Risolto]

## noice

Ciao,

stavo cercando di far funzionare il lettore di schede SD sul notebook (asus) ma ho un problemino, quando configuro il kernel nel seguente modo:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     <*> MMC/SD card support  --->
> 
>         -*- MMC/SD card support
> ...

  preso da qui

il lettore SD funziona perfettamente ma il touchpad non risponde piu' ai comandi   :Shocked: , per farlo tornare in vita ho dovuto rimuovere dal kernel quei settaggi..possibile che non posso avere funzionanti entrambi (touchpad e lettore SD) ?

ps. per il touchpad uso hal

lspci del lettore SD

```
09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

grazie in anticipo

----------

## noice

ok dopo un po' di tentativi ho notato che il problema era dovuto a

 *Quote:*   

> [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

 

quindi l'ho disabilitato ed ho aggiunto i seguenti moduli:

 *Quote:*   

> <M>   MMC block device driver                                                                       │ │
> 
>   │ │                             [ ]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts                                                          │ │
> 
>   │ │                             < >   SDIO UART/GPS class support                                                                   │ │
> ...

 

infine:

```
echo "mmc_block" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

ora funziona tutto correttamente, spero possa servire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

